# TTOC ALPINE TOUR MAY 2008 - VEHICLE GRAPHICS



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello lads and ladies,

Days are moving on and we are getting ever closer to our Alpine Tour!

So, here is the launch of the TTOC Alpine Tour corporate identity and Alpine Tour badge. (hope you like it?)

CAN EVERYONE WHO WANTS THE CAR VINYL GRAPHICS PLEASE PM ME ASAP

*PM'S MUST BE RECEIVED ON OR BEFORE 10TH APRIL*

COST FOR GRAPHICS PER CAR- WHICH INCLUDES TWO DOORS, REAR BUMPER AND BONNET - Â£20 (COST PRICE)

ESTIMATED POSTAGE Â£2.50

PLEASE CONFIRM IF YOU WOULD LIKE A TOUR T-SHIRT 
WITH THE NUMBER YOU WOULD LIKE AND YOUR SIZE. 
PM'S MUST BE RECEIVED ON OR BEFORE 10TH APRIL

ONCE I HAVE ALL NAMES AND SIZES I CAN GET A PRICE

CONFIRMED so far - UPDATED 17.04.08

04DTT - 1 set car graphics - 2 large tour T-shirts - Â£48
AndyG - 2 sets car graphics - 2 XL tour T-shirts - Â£70.50 - PAID
Petesy - 1 set car graphics - 1 XL tour T-shirt - Â£36 - PAID
StevieMac - 1 set car graphics - 1 large tour T-shirt - Â£36 - PAID
Phodge - 1 set car graphics - 2 XXXL tour T-shirts - Â£48 - PAID
V6 SRS -1 set car graphics - 2 XL tour T-shirts - Â£48 - PAID
TThriller - 1 set car graphics - 3 large tour T-shirts - Â£61.50 - PAID
RockinRobin - 1 set car graphics - 1 large tour T-Shirt - Â£36 - PAID
blackers - 1 set car graphics - 1 small & 1 large tour T-Shirts - Â£48 - PAID
VicTT - 1 set car graphics - 1 large tour T-Shirt - Â£36 - PAID
KevtoTTY - 1 set car graphics - 1 small & 1 large tour T-Shirts - Â£48 - PAID

If anyone needs my address to send a cheque you can contact me via email, text, PM or give me a call.



Just to ensure everyone has the correct size of T-shirt, nothing worse than the T-shirt being to large! Here is a size indication in cm's














































The Alpine Tour identity and classic tour badge is exclusive to the TTOC and also features the existing TTOC logo.

The initial idea was just to recreate the classic Alpine Tour badge that has been applied to cars throughout Alpine Touring history. The Alpine badge worked, but we felt that we also needed our own identity created specifically for the tour.

The vinyl designs can be applied with ease to all cars taking part in the tour.










The vinyl designs are by no means compulsory, it is your own decision to apply graphics to your car. The vinyl will have no effect on paintwork for the duration of the tour. If left for a longer period, say 1 year or more, then discolouration may result.

Regarding sizes of the vinyl designs for the front, back and both doors, one size fits all.

We have also designed, an exclusive branded tour T-shirt. (white only)

*We require two things ASAP because time is running on:-
1. Confirmation that you will, or wonâ€™t, require vehicle graphics .
2. Your preferred size for tour t-shirt. (You can have as many as you wish!) Name, quantity and size, all information to be email/PMâ€™d to StevieMac.*

Regards

Steve


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Time is running out                                                                                    

If your wish to have Alpine Tour event graphics and T-shirt, PM me ASAP

Steviemac


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

PM Sent

Well done Steve sorting out an excellent set of graphics.

I do hope everyone on the tour will want to a set, they will give us a real sense of cohesive identity on the roads.

Those of you who know me will know that my car was well stickered up for the SpeedBall 2006, there is absolutely no sign that they were ever there when I had removed them. Two SB stickers were left on for a year with out marking or any signs of fading. Hence me no having any hangups about the Viper stripes my car now sports.










Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> PM Sent
> 
> Well done Steve sorting out an excellent set of graphics.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave , the car graphics will certainly add a little extra to our Alpine Tour.

CAN I REMIND EVERYONE THAT THE CUT OFF

FOR TOUR CAR GRAPHICS AND T-SHIRTS

IS THURSDAY 10TH APRIL.

If you don't have you order PM'd to me before this date, your out of luck! 


Sorry


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

is that the 10th April Steve?
10th April 2008?
10:04:08?
next thursday?
everyone needs to let you know by then?
:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Petesy said:


> is that the 10th April Steve?
> 10th April 2008?
> 10:04:08?
> next thursday?
> ...


Sorry, when's that again...??

:wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

think thats next week... :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > is that the 10th April Steve?
> ...


So I still have a couple of days to pull my finger out and measure up for what size T shirt the Mrs needs :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Petesy said:
> ...


Yes! guys and girls you all have until next Thursday    
Next Friday will be too late.....

:roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> PM sent


Fantastic Kev, that's 11 cars confirmed all with Alpine Tour vinyl graphics!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > PM sent
> ...


Right everyone, todays the last day for tour car graphics and tour t-shirts!

Any stragglers? :lol: :roll: 
I hope everyone has their T-Shirt measurements right?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve has emailed me to say that EVERYONE on the Alpline TTour has signed up for the vehicle graphics and tour T-shirt.

Excellent!

*A very big thank you to Steve for his grand efforts to give us all a brilliant cohesive identity on the tour.*

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TThriller said:


> Steve has emailed me to say that EVERYONE on the Alpline TTour has signed up for the vehicle graphics and tour T-shirt.
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> .........................
> *A very big thank you to Steve for his grand efforts to give us all a brilliant cohesive identity on the tour.*
> Dave


Propper Job :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AndG said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > .........................
> ...


Cheers guys! 

Everything is moving very quickly here!

My mate Ian (Visual Edge - signage company) has JUST sent me a text, he has received my artwork which all seems to be fine. He hopes to have the first set of car graphics finished on Wednesday, so I will be getting them by the end of the week. Will post pics of application to my car.

PAYMENT DETAILS AND FINAL COST WILL BE POSTED/EMAIL TOMORROW

Thanks again guys


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TOUR CAR GRAPHICS AND TOUR T-SHIRTS â€" UPDATE - WEDNESDAY 16th APRIL

Just to keep everyone up-to-date.

I NOW have a final price for the Tour T-shirts and vehicle graphics

VEHICLE GRAPHICS
Cost for 1 set of car graphics + postage Â£22.50
Cost for 2 sets of car graphics + postage Â£45

TOUR T-SHIRT
Cost for 1 tour T-shirt + postage Â£13.50
Cost for 2 tour T-shirts + postage Â£25.50
Cost for 3 tour T-shirts + postage Â£39.00

YOU CAN ALSO CHECK OUT WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO PAY AT THE START OF THIS THREAD

I have paid for the car graphics and T-shirts up front, to help speed up the process!

So, if everyone can dip into their â€˜Alpine Tour Fundâ€™ and either forward a cheque (made payable to me), or use paypal via my email address. 
You should receive an email from me with your final cost and my address details, over the next day or two.

Once I have received payment, I will then post the car graphics and tour T-shirts to all individual tour members as soon as then arrive in my door, which should be 1 week tomorrow.

Time is tight enough, so a quick response from everyone is highly recommended, so that you donâ€™t end up disappointed!

I WILL NOT be bringing any car graphics or tour T-shirts with we, so this is your ONLY opportunity to get them (delivered to your door) this will also give you enough time to easily apply the vinyl graphics (correctly) to your cars pre tour.

I hope to post and information and photographs onto the forum that will demonstrate the application and position of the graphics (just to a Mrk 1 TT off course).

StevieMac


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

what a bargain!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> what a bargain!


Sold to that man!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

StevieMac,

A cheque is on its way by snail mail. 

Thanks for putting in the work to organise this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

StevieMac

Payment sent via PayPal this morning. Great job and thanks for organising this.

Cheers Robin


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

RockinRobin said:


> StevieMac
> 
> Payment sent via PayPal this morning. Great job and thanks for organising this.
> 
> Cheers Robin


Ditto

KT


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Just sent Â£48 payment via paypal

Thank you for organising this 

James


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Please can you Email or PM the address to send monies to.

I seem to have lost the previous one.

Thank You 
Andy


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

VicTT said:


> StevieMac,
> 
> A cheque is on its way by snail mail.
> 
> Thanks for putting in the work to organise this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Guys, I have just received the first set of car graphics for approval. They look great  , so hopefully I will be able to get a few pics and information of the application onto the forum soon.

If everything runs to plan I should have car graphics and T-shirts next weekend, planning to post everything on Tuesday 29th April.

If anyone needs my address when posting a cheque, contact me and I'll forward it on?

Update of who has paid will be at the start of this thread.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Payment sent via Paypal.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Ditto Steve.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

VicTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


Of course Brain! 

But paypal has been the favourite to date!

I can't believe how quickly our Alpine Tour is advancing, my goodness we will all be knee deep in lederhoosen in no time!
:wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

VicTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Cheque in post today. Thank you.

Andy


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Cheque in post today. Thank you.

Andy


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Payment sent via PayPal this evening. Please email me confirmation that you have received the payment ok.

Brill job Steve and I'll add my thanks to you for arranging everything.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

looks like the forum is having de-bug mode problems again with double posting...


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

TThriller said:


> looks like the forum is having de-bug mode problems again with double posting...


Yes. I did try to delete the duplicate,

Andy


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> Payment sent via PayPal this evening. Please email me confirmation that you have received the payment ok.
> 
> Brill job Steve and I'll add my thanks to you for arranging everything.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave payment received via paypal


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AndG said:


> Cheque in post today. Thank you.
> 
> Andy


Cheers Andy


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Steve,

Paypal sent today from hubbys email address.

Thanks for organising these, they look 8) .


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Paypal sent today from hubbys email address.
> 
> Thanks for organising these, they look 8) .


Hope you are better at keeping up on the tour Penny :lol: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

phodge said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Paypal sent today from hubbys email address.
> 
> Thanks for organising these, they look 8) .


Cheers David, and a big thanks again to everyone else for the quick response and payment. Car graphics and t-shirts delivery is expected next friday. So as soon as I get them they will be going straight back out the door. Hoping to get a few pics tomorrow.

So that's just about everyone....... except Paddy & Mick!

Sorry...... I mean Pete & Declan :roll:

And you would of thought that these two, would have been the first two to part with the cash! :wink: :wink:

Come on guys what's keeping you, your letting the side down badly!

:roll:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Great, that's everyone paid now except Dec, well I suppose someone has to be last.... :roll: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Great, that's everyone paid now except Dec, well I suppose someone has to be last.... :roll: :wink:


Steve,

Payment sent this evening. Apologies for the delay    Was away for a few days and only got around to it this evening. Can you let me know when you get the payment.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

OK ladies and gentlemen 

Here is an actual set of our Alpine Tour car graphics applied to my car. (with tape just for now, applying them correctly a couple of days before we leave)

It was a little dull in Belfast, when the pics were taken!

The correct way to apply vinyl is with a fine spray/mist of water onto the car (just enough so that it moves about a little) and then use a sponge or squeegee to expel any air bubbles.

They look great, the door elipse is slightly smaller than in the original visuals, which I think is fine.

So what does everyone think?

Comments please...ASAP


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Great, that's everyone paid now except Dec, well I suppose someone has to be last.... :roll: :wink:
> ...


No problem Dec, I reckoned you must have been away...

So that's everyone!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

The graphics look class. Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Did it take you long to fit them?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Steve they look good, proper job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> The graphics look class. Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Did it take you long to fit them?


Cheers Dec, I haven't fitted them just yet.

It was a seleotape special! you can't see the tape due to Photoshop.

I was a bit unsure with the size on the door, but now think it's spot on.

As I mentioned earlier I am hoping to have all the sets for this Friday, but I also want to guage reaction.

Cheers


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Steve they look good, proper job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Sam


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Steve,

They look excellent [smiley=cheers.gif]

Well done.

James


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> ....................So what does everyone think?
> Comments please...ASAP


Yes,Yes,Yes, oohh Yes. 

.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> They look great, the door elipse is slightly smaller than in the original visuals, which I think is fine.
> 
> So what does everyone think?
> 
> Comments please...ASAP


Yes, they look great. When I saw the original post, I thought the door graphics were waaay to big. Now you have the actual ones, I think they're spot on. Glad you persuaded me to get them. 

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Look great!

Are they self adhesive or just clingy (if you know what I mean!)

Kev

Ps - How many days to go Sean :?: :wink:


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve - are the "classic" stickers all numbered "1" or 1-11?


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Steve - are the "classic" stickers all numbered "1" or 1-11?


MY guess is 2008 is number 1, 2009 number 2, .............2019 number 11. 

.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

AndG said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - are the "classic" stickers all numbered "1" or 1-11?
> ...


2019 !!! that's way past my retirement - I'll be driving a Skoda


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad you only taped the No1 sticker onto your car Steve...

The No1 sticker looks much better now it's on the right car :wink: 










8) 8)

BTW, there won't be a 2009 Alpine TTour: Im intending to run a Pyrenees TTour in 2009


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Are people taking car-to-car radios for this trip? There were a couple of posts a while ago mentioning them (PMRs??) but nothing since.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Are people taking car-to-car radios for this trip? There were a couple of posts a while ago mentioning them (PMRs??) but nothing since.


Well prompted Brian!

Yes, PMR's really are "must". I have a pair of BT Freeways and Steve has Cobras.

If anyone is buying PMR's go for ones with rechargeable battery packs that can be replaced with AAA's.

The operational range of PMR's isnt great, but the are jolly useful when a route decision needs clarifying for example.

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AndG said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - are the "classic" stickers all numbered "1" or 1-11?
> ...


Andy your spot on!, all the badges are the same.

We toyed with numbers on the doors and decided against it.

Helped keep costs down also....so now Daves Pyrenees tour will be number 2 :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I thought we would all get individual numbers.

Which seemed a great idea until I noticed that on one list I was number 13! Not a good omen when driving on steep mountain passes. :?

So we're all number one now  
Which is a lot better.

Cheers
James


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> I thought we would all get individual numbers.
> 
> Which seemed a great idea until I noticed that on one list I was number 13! Not a good omen when driving on steep mountain passes. :?
> 
> ...


Yes we are ALL No.1 James, isn't it great!

And we ALL have the bargain of the century, for the vehicle graphics!

My mate is producing the graphics (it's his company)

Just spoke to him about the price! He asked me what I was charging for the vehicle graphics?, I told him Â£20 as he originally told me! (plus Â£2.50 postage)

He has now explained to me that Â£20 is even less than cost price!  due to the fact he wants some design work done! (I was aware of his design needs!)

So cost price would/should have been about Â£35, and retail price about Â£65. He didnâ€™t make this clear at the time!

Needless to say it is also apparent to me,.... that he is WAY WAY out with HIS pricing for design work on a, you scratch my back and Iâ€™ll scratch yours basis!

So..... everyone has got a bargain for our Alpine Tour car graphics.

As far as my mate is concerned, heâ€™s off my Christmas card list! (Only joking) it looks like he will ALSO be getting the â€˜bargain of the centuryâ€™ for â€˜someâ€™ design work!

Therefore I'll be expecting a large stein glass (or two) of the local brew, served by a busty young Austrian beauty (en tour) :wink: :wink:

Here is a short youtube video for vinyl application, (not rocket science) maybe apply with a bit less water and a sponge, so that you donâ€™t damage the print.

But as you can see itâ€™s quite simple.

The ultimate trick is to get consistent application over all cars, easier said than done. (use the pic on this thread, print them out if necessary)

N.B. Also, once you put the car graphics on, THATâ€™s it!

After about 30mins to 1 hour when it dries, you will not be able to remove the vinyl without stretching or destroying the graphics.

So one attempt only, be careful, do the smallest first (front and back) then the doors


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

To remove them if and when you need to:

Warm the sticker well with a heat gun (Take care) or a good hair dryer, to soften the glue and the sticker will peel off.

Wipe the excess glue off using panel wipe or similar spirit. Wash and wax the area to remove the panel wipe.

_It does normaly stretch the sticker so they are not re-useable. _

Andy the sticker man,


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> .............
> Here is a short youtube video for vinyl application, (not rocket science) maybe apply with a bit less water and a sponge, so that you donâ€™t damage the print.


Sorry Stevie, 

I use lots of water with a spray as in the vid, as the sticker can stick before you have them in place.

It should not damage the print on vinal stickers.

Andy


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve & Andy

I hope you two guys are joking ???? .... Once on they won't come off unless you use a hair dryer!!!!!!!!!

Not sure my company would be too keen on me risking that !!

I thought they were just like the vinyl stickers that simply "grip" to glass and other smooth surfaces and you simply peel off.


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Steve & Andy
> I hope you two guys are joking ???? .... Once on they won't come off unless you use a hair dryer!!!!!!!!!
> You just need to _warm_ the glue
> 
> ...


Again do not worry they will not harm the paint work unless you leave them on for many many years and the paint would not fade under the stickers where the rest of the car will eventualy fade, (modern paint).

If I could post pictures I could show you my car for the SpeedBall run it was covered with stickers left on for 2 years. 
Sold the car last year with no fadeing of the paintwork or damage to the paint and I use a "Heat Gun " on medium heat to remove them.

Andy


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Andy. Might need a bit of convincing especially on my dark paint. Also happened to see two vehicles on the way home this eveing - one was clearly a taxi in an earlier life with a rectangular darker patch on the door and then I saw a van and could still read the "writing" from removed graphics by the faded paint.

I can't afford to ruin my TT's paint otherwise my boss wont let me drive his R8 he picked up the other week!!!

I understand what you mean about the stickers peeling off - cause I'm sure we're going to do more than 30mph


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Thanks Andy. Might need a bit of convincing especially on my dark paint. ....................


All my cars are Black, it takes many years for the paint fade (red is the worst colour for fadeing). :wink:

Andy.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

When I was a sticker virgin when I applied the SpeedBall stickers, I just cleaned the paint and stuck them on dry. That produced loads of bubbles... which cant be got rid off. And there was no second chance. The bulk of them were removed by picking at an edge and pulling parallel to the body surface. The last ones I removed, after they had been on the car for over a year, I removed by gentley "WARMING" with a hair drier.

As Andy says, all you need to do afterwards is clean the car, remove the residual sticky line with white spirts, clean the surface with Maguires No1 or similar, polish and wax. Simple. Most of us will do the whole car whilst we're at it  Just in time for the National EvenTT. But I'll be keeping mine on til after the event.

When I did the Viper Stripes, infinitely more tricky than these stickers, this is what I did:

Wash the car!
Leather off and apply wax.
Mix up in a small plant sprayer some water and SOAP. (Not Detergent!)
Mark the psotion of the sticker with some masking tape.
Spray the sticker area and the sticker itself generously with the soapy water.
Apply the sticker (the soapy water allows you to slide the sticker around without it grabbing)
Use squeegy or sponge to dispel the water from beneath the sticker, starting in the centre and working towards an edge. (like wallpapering)

And that's it!

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> When I did the Viper Stripes, infinitely more tricky than these stickers, this is what I did:
> 
> Wash the car!
> Leather off and apply wax.
> ...


Exactly Dave!

Great news everyone, just now on my dining room table I have our vehicle graphics and tour t-shirts, looking fantastic! 

Everything will be in the post tomorrow!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > When I did the Viper Stripes, infinitely more tricky than these stickers, this is what I did:
> ...


Thats excellent Steve. Looking forward to receiving them!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > TThriller said:
> ...


Cheers Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning Steve,

The t shirts and stickers arrived 2 hours ago, how quick is that!.

They look excellent, great job Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Probably a silly question but the big sticker goes on the front and the small on back right?

Thanks again.

James

Just think this time in 2 weeks this will be us on the ferry.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

blackers said:


> Probably a silly question but the big sticker goes on the front and the small on back right?


certainly the smaller one fits perfectly on a MkII above the rear valance reflector. Just fits on that panel without having to span the join. That's where I'll put it. Still trying to decide on the doors. Would look perfect on an Ibis white car  Not so sure about my DSB.

However I can't be seen to be the "odd one out" now can I????


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Steve - vinyls and T-Shirt arrived a few mins ago. All look great. Nice quality Fruit of the loom base shirt!

Many thanks again for organising this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers Robin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Thanks Steve - vinyls and T-Shirt arrived a few mins ago. All look great. Nice quality Fruit of the loom base shirt!
> 
> Many thanks again for organising this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Cheers Robin


Mine have just arrived too, so a ditto from me. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Proper impressed.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

In case any of you are still concerned about the stickers question, here's how my TT looked when stickered up for the SpeedBall.



















None of them left any marks whatsoever.










I've realised that when when the time comes to take the front and rear TTour stickers off, the Viper stripes will inevitably come off at the same... So they will all stay on until after Rockingham.

Today I attempted the annual three layer paint clean, polish and wax in readiness for applying the Alpine TTour stickers.

Showers, and now steady rain has stopped proceedings :evil: Damn.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Managed Stage 1 on mine today - ready for polish (via borrowed p/c) and a dollop of wax before the stickers gon on!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> Morning Steve,
> 
> The t shirts and stickers arrived 2 hours ago, how quick is that!.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Cheers James


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

RockinRobin said:


> Thanks Steve - vinyls and T-Shirt arrived a few mins ago. All look great. Nice quality Fruit of the loom base shirt!
> 
> Many thanks again for organising this. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Cheers Robin


Cheers Robin


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> In case any of you are still concerned about the stickers question, here's how my TT looked when stickered up for the SpeedBall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ironic that Dave's car graphics and t-shirts are still with me because I didn't have his address and was away all weekend in Edinburgh. So Dave and Andy I'll be posting yours tomorrow! :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> It's ironic that Dave's car graphics and t-shirts are still with me because I didn't have his address and was away all weekend in Edinburgh. So Dave and Andy I'll be posting yours tomorrow! :wink:


T-Shirts arrived yesterday, thanks Steve. Very smart indeed!

I guess the stickers will be arriving in a seperate package, hopefully today.

Dave


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Got my T shirts today, but no graphics either!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Graphics kit arrived today.

All I need now it time and coincidently good weather to prep the car before endowing it with the stickers


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine arrived Saturday. 8)



TThriller said:


> All I need now it time and coincidently good weather to prep the car before endowing it with the stickers


All I need is a car to stick them onto.


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you received yesterday,

Sorry for the delay in replying. 

I have just taken over a Ladies Gym. 

:twisted:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Car graphics and t-shirts are in separate packages.

So does everyone have their car graphics? Dec?

8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Car graphics and t-shirts are in separate packages.
> 
> So does everyone have their car graphics? Dec?
> 
> 8)


Haven't received them yet. Only got the T Shirts this morning, so probably will get them tomorrow.

Excellent work on the t-shirts. They look class.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Received the graphics kit today. Excellent work steve. I presume the larger of the two classic stickers is for the front of the car?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Cleaned and waxed the car today

The graphics are now applied and look very smart

Thank you for organizing them Steve, well done 

I took a few photos just before it rained  again!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

looks excellent blackers!
hard to do or easy peasy?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Petesy,

Easy Peasy really.

I was only going to the front and back to start off but was on a roll as they went on so easily.

Bought a spray thing from the ironmongers across the road used warm water and a mild handwash, liberally sprayed the car (after waxing) and the back of the sticker.

Ended up very slippery so was easy to position and then leathered off the excess water. The side ones were a bit more difficult to level up but got someone to hold a spirit level [smiley=freak.gif] against the TTOC bit to get it right

Which was a bit over the top but once they dry off they are stuck fast so wanted it right :!:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Received the graphics kit today. Excellent work steve. I presume the larger of the two classic stickers is for the front of the car?


Exactly


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> Cleaned and waxed the car today
> 
> The graphics are now applied and look very smart
> 
> ...


looks top class James! well done and good position for the bonnet graphic.

Cheers



Hoping to apply mine this weekend weather permitting, also give my baby a full going over, inside and out!

1 week to day and we (the three amigos!) will be on the ferry to Holyhead! Bring it on!

Hope Sean gets his car sorted, come on mate give them hell! :evil:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

blackers said:


> Hi Petesy,
> 
> Easy Peasy really.
> 
> I was only going to the front and back to start off but was on a roll as they went on so easily.


Well done James, a good job. I'm glad you could confirm it's so easy to do. It'll be Sunday at the soonest before I get mine on.

APS have sorted the suspension. They've kept the H&R springs and fitted thicker seating cups. Done the job. I didn't fancy beddind new ones in again.

The problem with the brakes just was that they needed bleeding. It is comforting to know that the brakes have been checked before tackling the miriad of Alpine descents 

Dave


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys

So are we saying hand wash is better than washing up liquid??

Kev


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> So are we saying hand wash is better than washing up liquid??
> 
> Kev


I hope you're talking about the car graphics Kev


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys
> 
> So are we saying hand wash is better than washing up liquid??
> 
> Kev


Kev, you will probably have them on by now!

Just a pin head of either (in a fine spray) should help when it comes to getting the graphics level especially on both doors


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

I'm all stickered up, urgh urgh uhh [smiley=elvis.gif] 
(to the tune of i'm all shook up of course!)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> I'm all stickered up, urgh urgh uhh [smiley=elvis.gif]
> (to the tune of i'm all shook up of course!)


Well done that man! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

StevieMac said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Guys
> ...


Front and rears on - will do the doors sometime this week (just in case I have to use the car for work  :lol: )

Kev


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Put my stickers on this evening. One word of advise, use a small amount of spray. Too much and the stickers take forever to stick!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I had planned to clean the car Sunday but it rained all day, so seeing the rain this morning was depressing. I made the tactical descision to wash the car and scrub the wheels while it was still raining. It paid off. By the time I was ready to dry the car, the weather cleared up  Whey hey!

So, an afternoon of three stage claening, polishing and waxing, the car was ready for the stickers. And the result: 8)



















All ready to invade Europe!

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> I had planned to clean the car Sunday but it rained all day, so seeing the rain this morning was depressing. I made the tactical descision to wash the car and scrub the wheels while it was still raining. It paid off. By the time I was ready to dry the car, the weather cleared up  Whey hey!
> 
> So, an afternoon of three stage claening, polishing and waxing, the car was ready for the stickers. And the result: 8)
> 
> ...


looks great Dave, no turning back now! :wink: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All stickered up and ready to go!

But.....been a bit rebellious with the door stickers! 

You'll just have to wait 'til Sunday to find out.....

:wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Removed the graphics at the weekend. They just peeled right off. Left no marks on the paintwork. next job is to stick the Nurburgring sticker on the rear of the car!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad the stickers came off OK Declan. Mine just peeled off too


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Removed the graphics at the weekend. They just peeled right off. Left no marks on the paintwork. next job is to stick the Nurburgring sticker on the rear of the car!


What!!!! You've taken the stickers off already man!!!?? :wink:

We said there would be no problem getting them off and that there wouldn't be any sign they had ever been on, didn't we Steve...
Phew, glad it was so...

My stickers stay on until Rockingham.

I've got the classic sticker file, so I'll problably get some stickers printed off, scaled down to about the size of my SpeedBall sticker, to keep one on the car.

Dave


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

As I've got an unused set of tour stickers perhaps if I keep them they'll become a collectors item  :lol: :roll:


----------

